# Testing thera band gold on the trophy



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Testing thera band gold on the trophy with a slightly different fitting to the norm


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Fine shooting as always hawk.. and nice set up... I will have to get a crony one of these days, but does i think I need something that measures feet per minute









LGD


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

im liking that attachment hawk,and the readings are not to be sneezed at lol ,single a side,thats blinding results.did it seem awkward at all banding it thru the original trophy holes??


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

good test hawk !!! are they tapered bands? john


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

No John they are one inch straight cut a total of 7.5 inches long as you know I have quite a short draw,in answer to Marcus I use a thin strip of band and it wraps around 4 times it's not difficult or awkward at all.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Hawk,

What is your draw length? What ammo did you use for the test? I might have to try some 1" gold bands.

I just finished testing some 3/4" TBG strips. The bands are 7 1/2" from pouch to fork tie. Draw weight was 9 lbs @30". Velocity was 179fps with 3/8" lead, 193fps with 3/8" steel and 207fps with 5/16" steel.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

a slight taper would probaly add 20fps+ to the speed,	and has you know most peoples draw is a little longer so you could add even more speed to it, and even more again on a hot day, good look with the flatband trophy slingshots hawk !!!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Hawk,
> 
> What is your draw length? What ammo did you use for the test? I might have to try some 1" gold bands.
> 
> ...


I have a 32 inch draw and use 9.5mm steel I will give it a go with 8mm steel and let you know the results on here shortly.Right I have just taken five shots using 8mm steel and these are the results shot 1) 202.0 2) 202.4 3) 213.1 4) 211.8 5) 211.7 I would also like to add this is the first time a set of thera band gold has lasted and still showing no signs of wear,the two changes I made were one at the pouch swapping the 1745* tube for 2040* and the other folding the flatband in half at the fork as you can see on the video so i'm pretty pleased with the results.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Hawk,

A 32" draw is not short, IMO. I usually draw to 30" with an anchor point at my ear lobe. With BB shooters I only draw to 28" and anchor under my eye.

You might be able to squeak out a bit more velocity by using less rubber for attaching the bands to the pouch. A lighter weight pouch would help too. I haven't tried the 1" TBG so possibly a heavy pouch is needed for strength.

If you get a chance, try some 3/4" x 7 1/2" TBG strips. I get just over 190fps with the 9.5mm steel. I have never video recorded my shots so maybe I'm flipping which adds velocity.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------

